# Trivia 12/5



## luckytrim (Dec 5, 2018)

trivia 12/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Originally a schoolteacher, Pavarotti only began his vocal  training in his
20’s but nevertheless became one of the most successful tenors  of all time.


1. How many layers are in a standard Rubik's  Cube?
2. Which charity do some North American trick-or-treaters  collect for with
the little orange boxes they carry on Halloween?
3. There are four kinds of triad chords (chords made up of  three notes).
There is major , minor, diminished, and...what ?
4. What dark resin is harvested from spiny trees that  primarily grow in the
Horn of Africa?
  a. - Amber
  b. - Dragon's Blood
  c. - Balsam
  d. - Myrrh
5. The Dodo bird was discovered in 1662 ; when did it go  extinct ?
  a. - 1681
  b. - 1701
  c. - 1721
  d. - 1741
6. Movie Tag-Lines ;
"A mother. A daughter. Three possible fathers. Take a trip  down the aisle 
you'll never forget."
7. What was the former name of Belize?
8. When a baby is born, it has a cartilage skeleton. Towards  maturity, the 
skeleton gradually hardens and turns from cartilage to bone.  What is this 
process called?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The genetic condition called Adermatologlyphia means a person  is born with a
severely deficient amount of taste buds.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 3
2. UNICEF
3. Augmented
4. - d
5. - a
6. Mamma Mia!
7. British Honduras
8. Ossification

CRAP !!
The genetic condition called Adermatologlyphia means a person  is born
without any grooves or pads on their fingertips, making it  impossible to
leave a fingerprint.


----------

